# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  ΠΟΡΤΟ ΡΑΦΤΗ

## GJP

Γεια σε ολους και καλη χρονια. Εχει υπ οψιν του κανεις αν εχει πεσει καποιο link απο το Πορτο Ραφτη προς Αθηνα εδω και 3 μερες? Μηπως υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα στη δρομολογηση? Δεν εχουμε δικτυο στο Πορτο ραφτη και εχω κατεβει αθηνα να γραψω αυτο το post. Σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Γεια σε ολους και καλη χρονια. Εχει υπ οψιν του κανεις αν εχει πεσει καποιο link απο το Πορτο Ραφτη προς Αθηνα εδω και 3 μερες? Μηπως υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα στη δρομολογηση? Δεν εχουμε δικτυο στο Πορτο ραφτη και εχω κατεβει αθηνα να γραψω αυτο το post. Σας ευχαριστω.


1. Δείξε μας και το αποτέλεσμα ενός traceroute σου.
πχ tracert "www.awmn" χωρίς τα εισαγωγικά.
2. Κάνε επίσης ένα ping ή tracert στον dns που έχεις δηλώσει μήπως απλά δεν πας σε name addresses αλλά πας κανονικά σε ips. Να έχει πέσει ο dns δηλαδή...
3. Θα μπορούσες από το να έρθεις Αθήνα(εκτός αν είχες και άλλο σκοπό) να έκανες login στο site μέσω internet στη διεύθυνση http://www.awmn.net

Να κάνω μια παρατήρηση εδώ προς τους mods ότι όταν έγραφα πιο πάνω tracert "www.awmn" χωρίς τα εισαγωγικά μου έβγαζε στο τέλος tracert http://www.awmn και δεν είναι σωστό αυτό να στο προσθέτει αυτόματα, μπορεί να αλλοιώσει το χαρακτήρα αυτών που γράφεις.

----------


## nikpanGR

router problem.Θα ανέβω να το δώ όταν μπορέσω....Θα ενημερώσω....Απλά ρε παιδιά Πολύ rf....πάρα πολύ....Υπομονή...θα το κάνω...

----------


## GJP

Ευχαριστω φιλε Altair τελικα ειχαμε ενα προβλημα με το router μας απεναντι.Ευχαριστουμε ολοι τον Νikpangr για τον χρονο που αφιερωνει και τα χιλιομετρα που κανει και εχει το link up.

----------


## nikpanGR

Πήγα Υμμητό και το έφτιαξα.....reboot ήθελε......Ολα οκ τώρα...Μπηκε και νέα version wrt.

----------


## GJP

Είναι "down", ξέρει κανείς τίποτα ;

----------


## senius

> Είναι "down", ξέρει κανείς τίποτα ;


Θα φτιαχτεί Γιώργο, μην ανησυχείς.

Εβαλα το χέρι μου εγώ , δες  ::   ::  :

----------


## papaki63

Συντομα θα υπαρχει και νεα εναλλακτικη(βασικα υπαρχει και τωρα) ... ηδη βγηκε το λινκ chrisporto (#13696) με papaki63_2 (#1401 ::  (-71..-75) και μολις αντικατασταθει και η andrew(28ara) με πιατο τοτε θα παιξει και πιο καλα ... ειναι μπολικα τα χιλιομετρα ... καπου 13 ... εντωμεταξυ για ετοιμαστε τοπικα ΒΒ με τον 13696 ...

----------


## GJP

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από GJP
> 
> Είναι "down", ξέρει κανείς τίποτα ;
> 
> 
> Θα φτιαχτεί Γιώργο, μην ανησυχείς.
> 
> Εβαλα το χέρι μου εγώ , δες   :


Ρε κώστα, δεν το ξαναβάζεις το χέρι σου μπας και δούμε δίκτυο επαέ !!!  ::

----------


## sotirisk

> Να κάνω μια παρατήρηση εδώ προς τους mods ότι όταν έγραφα πιο πάνω tracert "www.awmn" χωρίς τα εισαγωγικά μου έβγαζε στο τέλος tracert http://www.awmn και δεν είναι σωστό αυτό να στο προσθέτει αυτόματα, μπορεί να αλλοιώσει το χαρακτήρα αυτών που γράφεις.


Αν και δεν είναι θέμα των mod, αλλά των admin, και καλό είναι να λέγεται στην κατηγορία site-forum στο thread σχετικά με το site, διότι είναι δύσκολο να υπάρχει εποπτεία σε όλα τα σημεία του forum, παρ'όλ'αυτά, είναι θέμα ρύθμισης, και ουσιαστικά ένας αυτοματοποιημένος τρόπος να εισάγεις link χωρίς να χρειάζεται τα tags (προϋποθέτει bbcode on). Η λύση είναι όταν θέλουμε να γράψουμε μια εντολή/κώδικα whatever, να την γράφουμε υπό τα tag .

----------


## nikpanGR

Θα γίνει άλλη μια επίμονη προσπάθεια απο τον ακούραστο acoul τις επόμενες ημέρες.Τώρα ο δρόμος στον Υμμητό είναι παγωμένος.....και πραγματικά δεν λέει να ανέβουμε επάνω......Life is valuable.....

*Επεξεργάστηκε από fon_hussan (31/01/2008, 19:19):
Αναφορά με σκοπό εμπλοκής χρήστη στη συζήτηση ενώ αυτός συντηρεί κόμβο σε άλλη τοποθεσία, και δεν έχει γράψει κάν (εδώ τουλάχιστο για την ώρα).....Απλά για να υπάρχει η σχετική φαγωμώρα μεταξύ τους... Οποιαδήποτε σχόλια παρακαλώ να γράφονται στο σχετικό θέμα ή με ΠΜ μεταξύ των ενδιαφέρομένων πλευρών....*

*Επεξεργάστηκε από fon_hussan (31/01/2008, 19:11):
Αφαιρέθηκαν γκρίκλις που ακολουθούσαν ---> GEIA*SOY****.....*

----------


## RpMz

Για κοιτάχτε προσωρινά τον νέο κόμβο μήπως βγεί εναλακτική απο εκει...

----------


## fon_hussan

Διάφορες απαντήσεις διασπάστηκαν σε ΟΤ. Μπορείτε να τα βρείτε εδώ: 
viewtopic.php?f=40&t=35666

Επίσης το μύνημα το nikpangr που ξεκίνησε όλο το θέμα 'μετετράπη' λόγω γκρίλις και αναφορών σε άτομα που δεν έλαβαν μέρος στην παρούσα συζήτηση.

----------


## papaki63

> Διάφορες απαντήσεις διασπάστηκαν σε ΟΤ. Μπορείτε να τα βρείτε εδώ: 
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=35666
> 
> Επίσης το μύνημα το nikpangr που ξεκίνησε όλο το θέμα 'μετετράπη' λόγω γκρίλις και αναφορών σε άτομα που δεν έλαβαν μέρος στην παρούσα συζήτηση.


Kαλως καμωμενο ... (well done)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

αν έχει κανείς 4x4 και έχει όρεξη να ανέβουμε dait αύριο ας το πει ...  ::

----------


## papaki63

> αν έχει κανείς 4x4 και έχει όρεξη να ανέβουμε dait αύριο ας το πει ...


TDM 850 Yamaha κανει ? αν ναι ειμαι μεσα ...

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> αν έχει κανείς 4x4 και έχει όρεξη να ανέβουμε dait αύριο ας το πει ... 
> 
> 
> TDM 850 Yamaha κανει ? αν ναι ειμαι μεσα ...


αν δεν είχες οικογένεια θα το σκεφτόμουνα σοβαρά ...  ::

----------


## papaki63

> αν δεν είχες οικογένεια θα το σκεφτόμουνα σοβαρά ...


Aν βρεθει αλλη λυση παντως εξακολουθω να ειμαι μεσα ...

Παρεπιπτοντως ... ο κομβος 14018 θα "πεσει" για κανα μισαωρο ...
Θα αντικατασταθει η 28αρα Αντριου με πιατο/φιντερ ... να βελτιωθει το ευρος μεταδοσης δεδομενων (βαριεμαι μα αλλαξω σε αγγλικα...) 13 χμ ειναι αυτα ... ελπιζω το λινκ με chrisporto #13696 να βελτιωθει ετσι σημαντικα ...

----------


## sv1bjr

Αν πάντως σκέφτεσαι να τη δώσεις την Andrew, έχε με κατα νου, θα έπιανε τόπο.  ::

----------


## GJP

Ευχαριστουμε τους acoul kai infosat για το ανεβασμα του λινκ στο Πορτο ραφτι

----------


## acoul

> Ευχαριστουμε τους acoul kai infosat για το ανεβασμα του λινκ στο Πορτο ραφτι


οι κόποι θα δικαιωθούν αν δούμε νέες διαδρομές. φαντάζομαι μπορεί να γίνει edit και ο τίτλος της ενότητας  ::

----------


## GJP

Βεβαια και μπορει να γινει αφου εσεις το ανεβασατε το link

----------


## acoul

ok παιδιά, είπαμε ότι πάμε για το χρυσό καλάμι αλλά όχι και έτσι. το Πόρτο Ράφτη είναι up χάρη στο AWMN γενικότερα ... !! Πόρτο Ράφτη UP --> αρκεί ...

----------


## GJP

> Θα γίνει άλλη μια επίμονη προσπάθεια απο τον ακούραστο acoul τις επόμενες ημέρες.Τώρα ο δρόμος στον Υμμητό είναι παγωμένος.....και πραγματικά δεν λέει να ανέβουμε επάνω......Life is valuable.....
> 
> Επεξεργάστηκε από fon_hussan (31/01/2008, 19:19):
> Αναφορά με σκοπό εμπλοκής χρήστη στη συζήτηση ενώ αυτός συντηρεί κόμβο σε άλλη τοποθεσία, και δεν έχει γράψει κάν (εδώ τουλάχιστο για την ώρα).....Απλά για να υπάρχει η σχετική φαγωμώρα μεταξύ τους... Οποιαδήποτε σχόλια παρακαλώ να γράφονται στο σχετικό θέμα ή με ΠΜ μεταξύ των ενδιαφέρομένων πλευρών....


Θελω να ενημερωσω οτι η βοηθεια του *Infosat*  ειναι σημαντικοτατη στο να εχει το Πορτο ραφτη το οποιο ειναι *παρα πολυ δυσκολο σαν περιοχη* λογο του οτι εχει γυρω γυρω βουνα AWMN ....

----------


## GJP

ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΧΙΟΝΙΑ ΠΑΛΙ UP ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ

----------


## acoul

το ματιάσαμε. με το που λιώσει ο πάγος θα γίνει νέα εκδρομούλα πάνω για να μπει ένα μικρό switch σε ένα από τα μεταλλικά κουτάκια που κάποιοι φρόντισαν να υπάρχουν σε stock για τον κόμβο εκεί στα ψηλά και να μπει ένα πιο γαϊδουράκι power supply. απλά αν υπήρχε η εναλλακτική δεν θα υπήρχε και το down time ...

μέχρι τότε ένας λευκός Υμηττός: Internet, AWMN

----------


## GJP

Εδω παρελυσε ολοκληρη η ελλαδα απο την κακοκαιρια θα ειμασταν υπερβολικοι να εχουμε απαιτηση απο το κομβο που βρισκονταν εκτεθειμενος στα ακραια καιρικα στοιχεια να αντεξει.Η καλη διαθεση για να αποκατασταθει μετα τουσ παγους ΜΕΤΡΑΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ

----------

